# Go Devil Long tail...



## r_hammett86 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a 97 godevil Longtail, 23 hp briggs/vangaurd.  several problems im trying to fix.

1: starter keeps breaking bendex. (its plastic)
2: the motor is blowing white smoke and shuts off. makes a almost hard to hear ticking noise but it could be the baffel in muffler????
3: right before it started smoking, it had not power in the water. you could throttle it up wide open outa the water, in the water you couldn't get over an Idel. 

i know its hard to say whats wrong with it, but maybe, just maybe someone can shoot me in the right direction based on my description. any help is fine by me. happy huntin!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 4, 2011)

*Buddy of mine had problems*



r_hammett86 said:


> I have a 97 godevil Longtail, 23 hp briggs/vangaurd.  several problems im trying to fix.
> 
> 1: starter keeps breaking bendex. (its plastic)
> 2: the motor is blowing white smoke and shuts off. makes a almost hard to hear ticking noise but it could be the baffel in muffler????
> ...


 Just like yours. I will give him a call 2 moro and find out what he had to do about it.


----------



## Golden BB (Aug 4, 2011)

Call GoDevil. I hear they can help.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 4, 2011)

do they deal with the motors too? or is it just the frame they work on?


----------



## vrooom (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds like the motor may well have dropped a cylinder...may be a spark plug or may be another problem.
Any lawn mower repair shop should be able to work on it for you..just tell them to ignore all the crap attached to the motor.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds like a blown head gasket.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 5, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Sounds like a blown head gasket.



X2 
Larry


----------



## Killin Time (Aug 5, 2011)

First check to make sure that there's not gas in the oil it will cause an air cooled engine to white smoke as far as the blen head gasket unless extremely severe it wouldn't cause the condition u described as it is not water cooled like a car the next thing I would do is start the engine and one at a time remove the spark plug caps with a pair of pliers if the running condition is not affected for that cylinder you will no that you have an ign problem with that cylinder and still no luck do a leak down test with the piston at tdc these engines are extremely simple and I am confident you will be able to fix it


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 5, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> First check to make sure that there's not gas in the oil it will cause an air cooled engine to white smoke as far as the blen head gasket unless extremely severe it wouldn't cause the condition u described as it is not water cooled like a car the next thing I would do is start the engine and one at a time remove the spark plug caps with a pair of pliers if the running condition is not affected for that cylinder you will no that you have an ign problem with that cylinder and still no luck do a leak down test with the piston at tdc these engines are extremely simple and I am confident you will be able to fix it



Hey this is very good info,thanks man, I'll have to remember that. Thanks alot. Good Reply.
Larry


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 5, 2011)

Also some of those engines have an oil sensor that will shut the motor down with low oil and if it has too much oil it will cropdust white smoke. The power loss under a load sounds carb related.
B&G aint known for quality carbs.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 5, 2011)

*My buddy*

Had close to the same problem but no white smoke. Ran great out of the water but when you put it under load in the water it would hardly run.He changed his coils and has not had any problem since.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 5, 2011)

i have two new coils, new plugs, changed the oil ( a while back) had the carb rebuild and got a new wire that runs between the coils. im going to work on it some this weekend if i can, im going to try everything you all sugested. thanks all. i'll post what the problem was so maybe it would help someone down the line. 

happy Huntin'!


----------



## Killin Time (Aug 5, 2011)

if you have done all of that i would suggest going striaght to the leak down test it sounds like you might have a valve train issue if you dont have a leak down tester you can make one very simply just take a sparkplug and cut it in half and drill the center out and then weld an air fitting that fits into your air hose to the 6 point end of your gutted out plug . Then take your spark plug out of each cylinder and one cylinder at a time rotate the engine until the piston is at tdc this is the hightest point that the piston reaches in its stroke and both valves should be closed insert your new tool into the sparkplug hole and pressueize the cylinder with air listen to the ehaust port intake port and dipstick if you cant here any air escaping the cylinder is sealed if you can isolate it to one of the three ports or if the head gasket is blown you will hear it coming out of the cylinder and cylinder head mating surface hope this helps


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 6, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> if you have done all of that i would suggest going striaght to the leak down test it sounds like you might have a valve train issue if you dont have a leak down tester you can make one very simply just take a sparkplug and cut it in half and drill the center out and then weld an air fitting that fits into your air hose to the 6 point end of your gutted out plug . Then take your spark plug out of each cylinder and one cylinder at a time rotate the engine until the piston is at tdc this is the hightest point that the piston reaches in its stroke and both valves should be closed insert your new tool into the sparkplug hole and pressueize the cylinder with air listen to the ehaust port intake port and dipstick if you cant here any air escaping the cylinder is sealed if you can isolate it to one of the three ports or if the head gasket is blown you will hear it coming out of the cylinder and cylinder head mating surface hope this helps



thats awsome. will def try that. thanks


----------



## JDavenport57 (Aug 6, 2011)

Golden BB said:


> Call GoDevil. I hear they can help.



If you call they Will be able to help you coco the owner of go devil knows everything about what he makes


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 14, 2011)

gas got in the oil, thinned it out to much for the piston to stay properly lubed. so needless to say it looked like someone has 100 gritt sandpaper in the cylinder. motor is for parts now....


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 14, 2011)

*My generator does the same thing*

does your motor have a fuel shut off Valve.


----------



## Barroll (Aug 14, 2011)

www.mudmotortalk.com


----------



## Killin Time (Aug 16, 2011)

you can get oversized piston and rings from performance v-twins for alot cheaper than a new motor i think new they are 1000 new  from northern


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 17, 2011)

just got a new motor. its a 16 hp briggs but its the same size as whats on mine.... soooo i think that my old motor was a 16 too. it ony pushed my boat about 13 mph, but then again the motor could have been shot for a while. who knows. she'll be up and running this weekend.


----------

